# Favorite High Value Treat?



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

What is your golden's favorite high-value treat? String cheese is always a favorite in our house (but a little difficult for training). Hot dogs have lost their appeal so I'm looking for something to really motivate for our upcoming training sessions. Thanks!!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Seamus' trainer used string cheese and chopped it up real small -- about 1\4 inch pieces. All the puppies in the class go wild for it. You can also cook some food like chicken and cut it up in small pieces for your pup.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

My guy LOVES grilled meat of any kind.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I save left over meat from our family meals (even stuff off the kids' plates) cut into tiny bits and put in baggies. 

Another favorite is Bil Jac frozen dog food. It comes in loosely packed form with a consistency like cookie dough, I separate it into baggies and freeze so that I can get it as needed.

My dogs don't like hot dogs and don't care about string cheese. Typical.


----------



## SpellboundGld (May 30, 2015)

My dogs have always trained the best when frozen Bil Jac was their jackpot!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah is in love with: 

*Tuna Fudge*
2 cans of tuna (do not drain) or 15 oz can of salmon (and juices) or canned chicken 
• 2 eggs (optional, or use just one) 
• 1 1/2 cups flour (Whole wheat or rice flour) 
• ¼ cup Parmesan Cheese (optional) 
• 1 TBSP garlic ( reduce for less smelly treats) (optional) 
Mix all together and put in a greased 9×9 pan and bake at 350 for 20 minutes. Cut into small sizes for training. It makes a lot but it freezes well.

*Chicken Liver Training Treats*






In my Cookie Jar Games class on Fenzi - the trainer recommended Capt'n Crunch Peanut Butter - but Noah turned his nose up to them - go figure. 

Also - I haven't tried them, but some dogs like mini marshmallows too.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Noah is in love with:
> 
> *Tuna Fudge*
> 2 cans of tuna (do not drain) or 15 oz can of salmon (and juices) or canned chicken
> ...


You are so right about marshmallows!! My parent's lab was obsessed with them! Funny (and off topic) story - they once put marshmellows on one of those very sticky rat traps to catch a critter in their house - thinking they had put it out of reach enough from their dog. Big shocker - it wasn't. They ended up with a VERY sticky dog!!!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Canned cat food, but once we get to that level, I do wonder why we are bothering to train.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Tiny cubes of cheese during agility. Home made chicken jerky for home and walks.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Freeze dried lamb's tongue from our butcher.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Regarding marshmallows -- they are a great way to give pills! I get the regular sized ones and pull one apart, put a pill or two in there, and stick the halves back together. Molly swallows them whole. She actually gets excited when she hears me opening pill/vitamin bottles.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer loves cheese and chicken for his classes, kibble works just fine for his walks


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

When Maggie was younger, we bought a bunch of chicken breast and cooked it in the crockpot until it pulled apart. She was pretty reliably housebroken in 2 weeks thanks to chicken.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Regarding marshmallows -- they are a great way to give pills! I get the regular sized ones and pull one apart, put a pill or two in there, and stick the halves back together. Molly swallows them whole. She actually gets excited when she hears me opening pill/vitamin bottles.


What an awesome idea!! I'll give that a try - thanks!! Another reason that this forum rocks!


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Boiled chicken seems to work best for us. I tried some dog fish crackers...she loved it, but i had smelly hands for the next two days...ick.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Diced up turkey hot dogs, or deli cheese. I find what works best is to change things up--she likes variety.


----------

